# Laser wood engraving on the cheap works surprisingly well.



## scott0317

Thanks for the review of this. I have been interested in trying this out and at this price, sounds like a great option. Would you mind posting who you ordered from and the capabilities (size, materials it can engrave) of the laser. I think I will order the same setup.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MadMark

Click the '*gearbest*' link in the original post and it will take you to the sales page.

M


----------



## Dedvw

Where did you choose the safe delivery option and how much extra was it?

Thanks


----------



## MadMark

It was $5 'shipping insurance' & was on the shipping page of the order form. Save a link to the page so you can check the status. The vendor doesn't have a tracking page but everything came on time exactly as described.

As an aside, the only tools needed (metric allen wrenches) are supplied in the parts kit.

M


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Interesting. How deep can it burn? Also, how small a type size will it go to and still be reasonably legible? TIA.


----------



## SteveMI

I bought one minus laser to use with a wood burner for $82 plus $30 shipping. Four days to Cincinnati, and then 6 days with USPS to southeast Michigan. Double boxed and well packaged.

Definitely no documentation came with it and support from the vendor when you get to it, is in Chinese. It went together quite well in two hours with no rush, only had to make minor disassembly twice because I didn't know the sequence.

Lots of other things going on in life and haven't gotten back to conquer the software yet. Actually I plan to use Arduino GRBL (g-code) instead of the available software.

The parts are a steal at $82, 3 steppers, 8020 frame, precut thicker acrylic, gears / belts, Arduino, controller board, cables… Taking time to design it and then trying to buy individually and shipping would be a lot more.

My only regret right now is that this is A5 size 5.8" x 8.3" and the A3 size 11.7" x 16.5" was only $60 more with a 500mw laser (no delete option), which I didn't see at the time. I bought at GearBest, but the exact same one is available on a number of Chinese sites. The A3 size is on ebay US (California) for $300 plus $46 shipping.

Steve.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Guys

I have been wanting something like this for me and the disabled vets like me I teach. Does it or can it be adapted to doing turning items along with flat items?
Also if I do not use their software what can I buy that will not only work with it but easy to understand since I have brain damage from a bombing in the middle east.


----------



## MadMark

The burn spot is about 1mm. The software is dead easy. Click the text button, type it in, move/size it (optional) and click lase. At slow speed (20 - no unit listed) you can burn down about 1/16" into pine (YMMV).

At a certain point if you slow too much the material will catch fire and smear whatever you're trying to cut. This is sold as an engraver and it engraves well, cutting, not so much.

You can lase readable text that is about 1/8" high. Tip: start with large text and shrink down to lase.

M


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Thanks! That might work for burning my driver's license # in the handles of my carving tools. I have a lot invested.


----------



## wormil

A laser engraver is something I'd like to have. I've heard they really stink (literally) when engraving and that it's better to use them outside or near a window fan.


----------



## oldnovice

Nice little machine *MadMark*! Please keep us up on projects you do with it!

*Rick M.* have you seen the Laser/3D Printer/CNC/and more unit from Stepcraft?
Small and low cost enough not to hurt to bad and it is made in Germany.


----------



## MadMark

The burn quality matches that of regular branding irons.

The laser and software are in mm, if you draw in mm in CAD you'll get a 1:1 laser burn.

There is a *tiny* amount of smoke from it that usually rapidly dissipates. I have a shop fan that always spins. The breakpoint where you need smoke handling are when you jump up to the 40+W CO2 IR gas lasers. For the LED based units in the 1/2W to 5W range not so much.










M


----------



## SteveMI

> have you seen the Laser/3D Printer/CNC/and more unit from Stepcraft?


oldnovice - I couldn't find any mention of laser option? Did I miss anything?

Steve.


----------



## JayT

Interesting. I had been looking at having a local trophy shop do some engraving for me, but now am wondering if this would do the job.

What's the total size of the assembled unit?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HI MADMARK, does it come with the laser


> ??.... or do you have to buy that separate


and do you need a computer close to it ???? Thanks


----------



## oldnovice

*SteveMI*, I made a mistake, I read the wood burning as a laser.
But, considering you can get an "everything" system for less that $5K it is not a bad buy!


----------



## Racer2007

> The burn quality matches that of regular branding irons.
> 
> The laser and software are in mm, if you draw in mm in CAD you ll get a 1:1 laser burn.
> 
> There is a *tiny* amount of smoke from it that usually rapidly dissipates. I have a shop fan that always spins. The breakpoint where you need smoke handling are when you jump up to the 40+W CO2 IR gas lasers. For the LED based units in the 1/2W to 5W range not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> - MadMark


did anyone find the A3 size unit on their website , I didn't seem to find any listing except the A5 .


----------



## Dedvw

Mark, thanks for the info on the shipping.

Here ya go Richard:

http://www.gearbest.com/laser-a3-_gear/


----------



## MadMark

The laser is optional and the price proportional. The basic controller and gantry is under $100. As the laser power goes up so does the price. The 1600mw unit & base was about $140 + $35 s&h.

You need an OLD computer (XP is fine) with a USB port. The one I'm using is a salvaged junker and runs just fine. You don't need a high speed computer to wait while the gantry is moving.

*Oldnovice:* this unit is under *$200* delivered and Rockler has combo 3D/laser/router units for under $3000.

The inside of the alum frame is 13" x 8-1/4", the active area about 5"w x 7"h.









M


----------



## Racer2007

> Mark, thanks for the info on the shipping.
> 
> Here ya go Richard:
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/laser-a3-_gear/
> 
> - Dedvw


Thanks


----------



## Dark_Lightning

All good information. The carving tools I have could have been laser-engraved for $1.99 each, at one line. For 110 chisels/gouges/knives of different sizes, that's already $220. If this thing only branded the tools I have, it will have paid for itself!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> The laser is optional and the price proportional. The basic controller and gantry is under $100. As the laser power goes up so does the price. The 1600mw unit & base was about $140 + $35 s&h.
> 
> You need an OLD computer (XP is fine) with a USB port. The one I m using is a salvaged junker and runs just fine. You don t need a high speed computer to wait while the gantry is moving.
> 
> *Oldnovice:* this unit is under *$200* delivered and Rockler has combo 3D/laser/router units for under $3000.
> 
> The inside of the alum frame is 13" x 8-1/4", the active area about 5"w x 7"h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> - MadMark


Will it work with Win10?


----------



## MadMark

Not sure.

M


----------



## Racer2007

> The burn spot is about 1mm. The software is dead easy. Click the text button, type it in, move/size it (optional) and click lase. At slow speed (20 - no unit listed) *you can burn down about 1/16" into pine* (YMMV).
> 
> At a certain point if you slow too much the material will catch fire and smear whatever you re trying to cut. This is sold as an engraver and it engraves well, cutting, not so much.
> 
> You can lase readable text that is about 1/8" high. Tip: start with large text and shrink down to lase.
> 
> M
> 
> - MadMark


Have you tried it on Oak or something else Hard to see how deep it will burn ?


----------



## Racer2007

> Not sure.
> 
> M
> 
> - MadMark


I work in IT Desktop Support and a Lot of programs that are only a couple of years old Won't Work with WIN 10 .
You Gotta go out and buy more stuff to use Microsoft's Newest stuff.


----------



## MadMark

In select kd pine at speed 20 I get a burn thats about 1/16" deep. The laser doesn't seem to care about hardness - everything burns. Speed 200 leaves a nice clear burn in most materials. Also, you can change speed while lasing. I've lased cork, pine, oak, jatoba, & purpleheart. It will NOT lase acrylic, metal, highly reflective item, etc.

M


----------



## SenecaWoodArt

Mark, thanks for this review. I placed an order for a 1600mw A3 sized unit as i felt that i wanted to be able to handle a larger area. Will let you know how that works out.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt

> Will it work with Win10?
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


The website says it will handle Win10.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Does the software enable parts of the image to be burned at variable depths… Bold to lighter image??

Is the software FREE or at what cost?

Max size of material to be burned is 5" x 7" ??

Is that the Max size of all models?

Sure looks interesting!! ... and the price looks Right!!

Thank you!


----------



## MadMark

No, the software burns same-same for each object, but you can run multiple items at different settings on the same piece.

There is a Z-setting lase mode that varies laser with the picture, but the result is still mostly charred & not.

The *Benbox* software is free. Follow the links in the FAQ. Look at the pictures & follow blindly & it will work. There are user forums and such, but for me the install was a lot easier than I feared.

The vendor shows larger models at higher cost.

M


----------



## Racer2007

> *No, the software burns same-same for each object,* but you can run multiple items at different settings on the same piece.
> M
> 
> - MadMark


You have been reading to many of those Chinese Manuals .


----------



## MadMark

Here is my new 'brand':









M


----------



## kaetamer135

Can you give some sense of scale? How tall/wide are the '2016' characters? What's the width of the cut of those characters? Thanks. Scott


----------



## MadMark

The logo - by design - is about 1" x 1" lased on a 1/16" thick slice of 2×4 that is 1-1/2" wide. It took about 2 minutes to lase using outline mode. The 2016 is about 5/32" tall, 7/16" wide. The spot size is about 1 mm and most are double lased (up one edge, down the other).

M


----------



## JoeLyddon

COOL!


----------



## MadMark

*IT CUTS!*

After many attempts I got it to cut clean thru a 1/16" pine test blank:









The trick is multiple light passes instead of trying to grind down in one pass. Six repeats at full power & speed 75 does the trick.

Now for a real practical use, we make lots of pipes that each need to have layout marks. Draw 'em 1:1 in AutoCAD, export as .DXF, load into BenBox and lase. Once the .DXF is created you can use it forever without change.









M


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Too cool! I'm going to have to get one of these. I have MS VISIO and can save files as .dxf using it.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt

I received mine in less than 10 days from China. Now, I need to find some time to assemble and use it. Stay tuned.


----------



## Aidan1211

Have you tried layering into steel yet? To engrave obviously not cut.


----------



## Aidan1211

I've been looking into doing my on plates for my custom builds. I'd probably use stainless or brass.


----------



## MadMark

Metal is reflective & vaporizes at too high a temperature to be engraved by this. Not only that but even if you lase on something with a low melting point, the metal will puddle and form a specular reflection that will blind any one looking that isn't wearing 445nm filters.

You would need a 40w CO2 enclosed laser or bigger that is specifically designed for metal cutting tasks.

M


----------



## Aidan1211

Thanks for the Info MadMark had no idea.


----------



## MadMark

I used to work for Control Laser back in the day. They made 20kw CO2 metal (1" CRS) cutters. They all had special beam traps to prevent specular leakage. The prob with specular reflection is that it goes in *all* directions at once instead of a single reflection off a flat surface.

Remember: *Do NOT look into beam with remaining good eye!*

M


----------



## johnstoneb

Just ordered the 2000 mw unit. Was planning on the 1600 but the 2000 was $13 less so more power less money went that way. we'll see how it goes. Thanks for the review.


----------



## MadMark

Lemme know if you need help.

Visit the user group @ benboxlaser.us 


















M


----------



## Dark_Lightning

How big is that lacy-looking circle?


----------



## MadMark

4" dia or so. Its a tea cup doily.









That was a 5" US Navy logo lased from a 700×700 .gif

M


----------



## kelvancra

What happens when you run a sanding mop over the end product. Does it crisp the lines (remove the over-burn) any?


----------



## MadMark

Yes, the grooves end up full of soot. There is no overburn engraving, only cutting if the material catches fire. A nice blowout with air and a wipe will clean up the details considerably.

We've tweaked the focus and the spot size is down around 0.5 mm. Bought a 4×8 sheet of .1" ply for $10 at homedepot.com. cutting that into 5×7 rectangles yields 108 out of the sheet or about $0.10ea. Experiment shows that 8 passes at speed 75 cuts fully thru the ply and the slugs will slap out with my 1600mw unit. YMMV

M


----------



## Racer2007

Has anyone been able to change the language to English in the software ? One of the videos on their site shows changing the language but it sort of skips over it so fast you can't see how to do it.


----------



## wormil

Still going?


----------



## MadMark

Running like a top. Has cut hundreds of 5×7 panels and boxes. Works great.


















The trick for 1:1 lasing is to set the graphic DPI to 254 or 0.1mm per step.

M


----------



## JoeLyddon

Hey!

You're getting pretty good at that!!

You're uncovering the secrets to get the most out of it!!

Good for you!!

Thank you!


----------



## TungOil

Hey Mark, is this laser unit limited to a 5" piece of stock, or can it sit on top of of a larger piece of material? It would be handy to burn a logo and date into drawer sides and larger furniture parts.


----------



## MadMark

Yes you can set it flat on a big piece. The frame is rigid enough to pick up with one hand.









M


----------



## TheFridge

If you could try a small piece of brass scrap and post the results it would be awesome.

I know it probably doesn't have enough power from what I hear but I wonder if done a couple times over how it would work.


----------



## robscastle

That certainly looks like a nice piece of kit.

Hint keep the shop door locked when you are away as madmark2 reckons he has one too but its just fantasy on his behalf so best keep him out otherwise your laser may dissapear and reappear somewhere else.

Pssst I think he may had snitched your pickles project as well!!

And thats a 10 from me too.


----------



## DaveInGA

Darn, my wife saw this and really wanted one, but they've discontinued the 1600W one. I tried to order the 2500W one and got a message from the website saying they cannot ship it to the US. Oh well….


----------



## MadMark

I lost the passwords to my madmark account when my machine crashed. I created the madmark2 account so madmark and madmark2 are both *ME* - mystery solved.

You can't lase metals on this unit.


----------



## JoeLyddon

> I lost the passwords to my madmark account when my machine crashed. I created the madmark2 account so madmark and madmark2 are both *ME* - mystery solved.
> 
> You can t lase metals on this unit.
> 
> - Madmark2


Couldn't you have tried to sign-in and say you "FORGOT name & PW" and have it emailed to you?


----------



## MadMark

Joe, it was the email I lost the password to.


----------



## JoeLyddon

> Joe, it was the email I lost the password to.
> 
> - Madmark2


OUCH!

The only thing I can think of is to contact the email provider and see what they could do about it…


----------

